# Shimano Super Ultegra 10000 XSA !! Top Angebot !!



## mein-angelshop24.de (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Anglerfreunde!

*Shimano  Super Ultegra 10000 XSA*


Die hochwertige Ausstattung mit beispielsweise der doppelt anodisierten  Spule aus kaltgeschmiedetem Aluminium, der Schnurverlegung kombiniert aus Aero  Wrap und Zwei-Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem und der kräftigen Kurbel aus  Aluminium läßt diese neue Rolle überzeugend erscheinen. Die Ausstattung des  S-Systems und die neuen Shielded A-RB Kugellager stehen für die erstklassige  Technik bei diesem Rollenmodell. Es wird in zwei unterschiedliche Größen  angeboten und kann in den verschiedensten Angelsituationen eingesetzt  werden.

*Preis: nur 229,95 €
Porto frei!!!

*http://mein-angelshop24.de

Angelsport günstig im Nezt !


----------

